# Fruit Flies EVERYWHERE!



## mclance (Oct 10, 2018)

I have an exo-terra tank that opens in the front and the fruit flies are getting out. Im assuming that they are fitting out of the small seam opening in the front where the two doors meet. I have fruit flies EVERYWHERE! I am pretty tolerant of a few escapees, however, it has gotten out of control. I have tried feeding them less more often but they are still all over the place. I also can't fill the gap because I need to open the tank. Does anyone have an idea to stop them from getting out and getting all over? 

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

Forgive me for laughing, but the title is plain funny.

Best bet is to get the frogs in a temporary tub and ff-proof the exo properly. There's how-tos on here if you search. In lieu of that, you can add a small bit of fruit in the viv to help keep them in. You can also use a vinegar and soap trap to catch the ones that get out. Again, a quick search will get you the info you need.

You may be overfeeding as well. Most of us do. Fat frogs are the proof.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

This is just a standard situation at my house  I am not allowed to feed on days that we are having people over to the house. One thing I have learned is never to chase a spider out. They live under the tanks, behind furniture, etc. and they help me out a little bit with the fly situation  As dmb5245 said, there are mitigating steps you can take, and that might work with a single tank, but I gave up the battle long ago at my house.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

I second the cider vinegar and dish soap. Mine catches lots of escape fruit flies for me.


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

dmb5245 said:


> Forgive me for laughing, but the title is plain funny.


I laughed!! sorry


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Also keep in mind that a couple other things happen. 

The vent below the doors is not fruit fly proof you need to fill it with a mesh or screen that will stop fruit flies. 
If you didnt specifically make sure then the screen on the top may not be fruit fly proof. 
Exo terras have a variety of slop in their construction some have pretty tight doors others are pretty lose. If you see a particular problem you can try adjusting it by tilting the tank or putting something under one leg, or just seal up that side.


----------



## mclance (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, I will put up the vinegar traps and such! I do have a bunch of spiders I keep around too! : )


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I just finished converting an 18X36X18 exoterra to a vivarium. I made a new top with glass and FF proof venting. I modified the below door vent with mesh. The doors were so sloppy I had to just remove them and make a doubling sliding front door to replace them. it was the most difficult conversion I have done and it took me 6 weekends. 
Exo Terras are nice looking terrariums, but that's what they are, they are not compatible with frog vivarium use. When I disassembled it (had to replace a broken bottom, but that's why I ended up with it), I got a first hand look at how cheesey the construction is. I'm not bad mouthing them, they are totally appropriate for what they are. What they are not is: water tight on the lower sections, fruitfly or small prey proof, designed for a high humidity environment.
What I'm trying to say is- you won't get it fruitfly proof without MAJOR modification. I won't be converting any more of them because it is actually easier to build a frog vivarium from scratch than it is to modify an Exo Terra.
What Exo Terra does, they do well, they just don't make an off the shelf small frog house and that's okay.
As others have suggested, fly mitigation is what you are left with and there are good suggestions on how to do that.


----------



## ambilobe (May 13, 2019)

Ravage said:


> I just finished converting an 18X36X18 exoterra to a vivarium. I made a new top with glass and FF proof venting. I modified the below door vent with mesh. The doors were so sloppy I had to just remove them and make a doubling sliding front door to replace them. it was the most difficult conversion I have done and it took me 6 weekends.
> Exo Terras are nice looking terrariums, but that's what they are, they are not compatible with frog vivarium use. When I disassembled it (had to replace a broken bottom, but that's why I ended up with it), I got a first hand look at how cheesey the construction is. I'm not bad mouthing them, they are totally appropriate for what they are. What they are not is: water tight on the lower sections, fruitfly or small prey proof, designed for a high humidity environment.
> What I'm trying to say is- you won't get it fruitfly proof without MAJOR modification. I won't be converting any more of them because it is actually easier to build a frog vivarium from scratch than it is to modify an Exo Terra.
> What Exo Terra does, they do well, they just don't make an off the shelf small frog house and that's okay.
> As others have suggested, fly mitigation is what you are left with and there are good suggestions on how to do that.


What do you suggested we start with to make a vivarium? Fish tanks and glass lids? Can you send some links and pics of ideas.
I currently have 24x18x12 exo terra, and it seems too short after adding all the bioactive layers.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Ravage said:


> I just finished converting an 18X36X18 exoterra to a vivarium. I made a new top with glass and FF proof venting. I modified the below door vent with mesh. The doors were so sloppy I had to just remove them and make a doubling sliding front door to replace them. it was the most difficult conversion I have done and it took me 6 weekends.
> Exo Terras are nice looking terrariums, but that's what they are, they are not compatible with frog vivarium use. When I disassembled it (had to replace a broken bottom, but that's why I ended up with it), I got a first hand look at how cheesey the construction is. I'm not bad mouthing them, they are totally appropriate for what they are. What they are not is: water tight on the lower sections, fruitfly or small prey proof, designed for a high humidity environment.
> What I'm trying to say is- you won't get it fruitfly proof without MAJOR modification. I won't be converting any more of them because it is actually easier to build a frog vivarium from scratch than it is to modify an Exo Terra.
> What Exo Terra does, they do well, they just don't make an off the shelf small frog house and that's okay.
> As others have suggested, fly mitigation is what you are left with and there are good suggestions on how to do that.


Not everybody can build their own custom vivariums like you can, Jeff!  I agree with Jeff that, compared with what he builds, ZooMeds and ExoTerras can't keep up. However, I have to say that of the options available to the majority of us, those are the best I have found. Yes, they are porous to flies in their off-the-shelf configuration, but I haven't found that to be too hard to mitigate (replacing the top with a glass/fine-mesh combo and putting foam or something else in the under-the-door vents). The gap between the doors/between door and side can be pretty big but I have heard of people using weather stripping for that. I can't say that I have had any problems with the part of the tanks under the doors leaking, but I could have gotten lucky. 

The only other option that is commonly available is a converted fish tank. These are really sub-optimal because of ease-of-access and ventilation issues but would probably be more reliable to hold water  A vertical conversion is an option, but I have done my share of these, and this is where I can say that not all of my tanks have held water in the drainage layer. That's entirely due to user error on my part, though!

Just thought I would offer a counterpoint to Jeff's opinion above. He is right about everything he says, it's just that most of us are largely stuck with those options and I haven't had as bad luck as he has with Exos and ZooMeds.

Mark


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

ambilobe said:


> I currently have 24x18x12 exo terra, and it seems too short after adding all the bioactive layers.


Yes, this is not a good size for dart frogs. This size is likely intended for snakes and terrestrial lizards.

To the OP: what FFs do you feed? Possibly switching to a less mobile fly like wingless would help reduce escapees.


----------



## Drichards24 (Feb 22, 2016)

Oddly enough kombucha works very well as a fruit fly trap. I put a small amount in a container with a hole just big enough for the flys to get in. I have cut rouge flys by a ton.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Drichards24 said:


> Oddly enough kombucha works very well as a fruit fly trap.


So there *is* a use for that stuff. Huh.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

ambilobe said:


> What do you suggested we start with to make a vivarium? Fish tanks and glass lids? Can you send some links and pics of ideas.
> I currently have 24x18x12 exo terra, and it seems too short after adding all the bioactive layers.


Here's the link to my 29gal to front opening vivarium build thread. It might seem daunting, but it's totally doable. I will reiterate: "I am a clutz" I have been cut, I have broken glass panes. I have put my foot in my mouth enough times to know how to do a proper pedicure (makes it easier).
I came to building vivs out of need, I just couldn't afford to buy them. I agree with several of the comments that the small exo's are quite bit easier to convert. That being said, if you are willing to go back to shop class, I think you will be much happier in the end.
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/334586-29-gal-aquarium-conversion-front-opening-viv.html


----------

